# ACC Basketball Tournament in HD



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Put this on another site for satellite people but they deleted it so I'll pass it on here to those not so "elite".

ACC Basketball Tournament in HD

G25(IA5),3840,V,S/R=29300.. test time today 2:30-430pm EST

Games through the weekend.


----------

